# [xfce]resolution, decalage d'ecran

## jobar

re tlm,

bon voila je fais un emerge XFCE4 pour avoir un beau bureau, et tout a la fin je me prends :

```

ERROR : x11-libs/pango-1.4.0 faildes

function gnome2_src_compile, line 39, exitcode 2

compile failure
```

mwarf qu est ce que c et qu ce binz la ??  :Shocked: 

si on peut m filer un coup d main...et puis apres quelles commandes effectuer pour rebooter sur XFCE  a par celles la :

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

et editer le fichier rc.conf...

wala merci d votre aide :  :Wink: Last edited by jobar on Sun Jun 13, 2004 12:53 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## geforce

J'ai le meme probleme pour emerger toute sorte de programmes..

----------

## jobar

arf pas cool ca :/

savez vous d ou ca peut venir et comment remedier a ce probleme ????, si pres du but erf  :Crying or Very sad: 

merci de votre aide

----------

## yoyo

Il faudrait un peu plus d'info sur le message d'erreur ...

Poste en plus ce qu'il y a au dessus de ce que tu as donné.

----------

## jobar

wé autant pour moi ;

voila ce qu il y a au dessus :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libtool : link : warning : librairy 'usr/lib/libfreetype.la' was moved.
> 
> libtool : link : connot find the librairy 'var/tmp/portage/freetype-2.1.5-r1/image//usr/lib/libfreetype.la'
> ...

 

wla merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

Regardes si tu as libfreetype. Si elle a juste bouge de place t´as qu´ a faire un lien mais bon a mon avis elle a disparu. 

Donc bah re emerger libfreetype

----------

## jobar

erf,

quand je fais un emerge libfreetype, je me prends ca :

```

emerge : there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy libfreetype

```

ca veut dire quoi exactement ??

----------

## yoyo

C'est "freetype" qu'il faut re-emerger ...

 *Quote:*   

> connot find the librairy 'var/tmp/portage/freetype-2.1.5-r1/image//usr/lib/libfreetype.la'

 

----------

## jobar

erf j ai fait un emerge freetype;

ensuite un emerge xfce , et la , presque le meme msg d erreur :

```

libtool : link : connot find the librairy 'var/tmp/portage/freetype-2.1.5-r1/image//usr/lib/libfreetype.la' 

make [4] : ***[ottest] error 1 

make [4] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage//pango-1.4-0/work/pango-1.4.0/pango'/apentype' 

make [3] : *** all recursives error 1 

make [3] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage/pango-1.4.0/work/pango-1.4.0' 

.... 

ERROR : x11-libs/pango-1.4.0 faildes 

function gnome2_src_compile, line 39, exitcode 2 

compile failure 

```

erf ca devait pas etre ca...mwarf quelqu un a t il une solution ?? ( 1 semaine pour installer une gentoo ca commence a m casserr ://)

merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

emerge libtool ?

----------

## jobar

grrrr merci kernel_sensei mais tjs pas ca

```
libtool : link : connot find the librairy 'var/tmp/portage/freetype-2.1.5-r1/image//usr/lib/libfreetype.la' 

make [4] : ***[ottest] error 1 

make [4] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage//pango-1.4-0/work/pango-1.4.0/pango'/apentype' 

make [3] : *** all recursives error 1 

make [3] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage/pango-1.4.0/work/pango-1.4.0' 

.... 

ERROR : x11-libs/pango-1.4.0 faildes 

function gnome2_src_compile, line 39, exitcode 2 

compile failure 
```

tjs le meme msg d erreur ??

rahhh je deviens fou une solution une soluce un tuyau   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Wink:  ....

----------

## guilc

Heu, je crois que j'ai rencontré uen erreur de ce type il y a quelques jours. Si je me souviens bien, je l'avais résolu avec un "env-update && ldconfig"

----------

## jobar

mwarrf tjs po ca ; je persiste c est tjs ce msg d erreur, si quelqu un a une idée ! ! , tjs au moment de faire xfce4  :Wink: 

```
libtool : link : connot find the librairy 'var/tmp/portage/freetype-2.1.5-r1/image//usr/lib/libfreetype.la' 

make [4] : ***[ottest] error 1 

make [4] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage//pango-1.4-0/work/pango-1.4.0/pango'/apentype' 

make [3] : *** all recursives error 1 

make [3] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage/pango-1.4.0/work/pango-1.4.0' 

.... 

ERROR : x11-libs/pango-1.4.0 faildes 

function gnome2_src_compile, line 39, exitcode 2 

compile failure 
```

ps : durant les differents emerge que j ai fait, j ai svt une ligne qui revient : 'gcc : unrecognized option -2' ; vous savez ce que cela signifie ??Last edited by jobar on Thu May 13, 2004 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jobar

up , personne n a une tite idee ??  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

vérifies ton make.conf dans /etc ta variables CFLAGS

est ce que tu as mis -2 ou -O2?  (o majuscule)

mets le o majuscule devant le 2 si ce dernier n'y est pas

----------

## jobar

wah ! 

mon make.conf est vide ! ! ! :Sad: 

je l avai pourtant bien configure et sauvegarde l install, qu est c qui s est passé ??

quelqu un pourrait t il me filer un exemple de son make.conf ?? 

merci d avance de votre aide :  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

reprend celui du liveCd à la limite. sinon en faisant un etc-update tu doit pouvoir le récupéré en principe

----------

## jobar

re tlm   :Wink: 

hum j ai boote sur le live cd je fais la commande nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

, et il n y a rien du tout dans le make.conf ://

quelqu un pourrait m faire un copier coller d un make.conf le plus basique ??

merci d votre aide :=)

----------

## kernelsensei

regarde si t'as pas ton /etc/make.conf.example ...

sinon En voila un

----------

## jobar

re tlm,

bon j ai essaye de modif le make.conf mais au moment de sauvegarder, j me prends : no such file or directory :///

un ls /mnt me donne : cdrom floppy gentoo

un ls/mnt/gentoo me donne rien  :Sad:  , donc evidemmentg le make.conf a du mal a etre trouvé :/

qu est c qui s est passé ?, mauvaise manip ou bien ?,

merci d votre aide :=)

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as bien suivi toutes les etapes ?

1) Boot livecd

2) mount /dev/machinchose /mnt/gentoo

3) edition de /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

----------

## jobar

erf autant pour moi j ai oublie cette manip;

mais y a quelques points que j comprends pas : 

- quand je tape  mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo 

et  /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf , il me trouve bien make.conf avec les parametres souhaites et donc je sauvegarde..

- puis je fais un nano -w etc/make.conf, je retrouve bien mes parametres..

ca signifie que c est bon ou pas ??

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jobar wrote:*   

> erf autant pour moi j ai oublie cette manip;
> 
> mais y a quelques points que j comprends pas : 
> 
> - quand je tape  mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo 
> ...

 

A ce que j'ai compris, /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf existe et est configuré ..

dans ce cas tout devrait etre bon ...

----------

## jobar

mwarf comprends la  :Sad: 

- je fais un  nano /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf , le make.conf est vide  

- je fais un /etc/make.conf, la j ai bien le make.conf que j avais configure...lequel l emerge prends t il en compte, quelle est la difference entre ces 2 fichiers ??

dois je configurer le  /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf ou mon  /etc/make.conf suffit ??

sinan j ai refais un emerge xfce4, TOUJOURS le meme probleme mais que ce passe t il ??  :Sad: (:

wala merci d avance de votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## geforce

 :Idea: 

Quand tu install Gentoo, tu mount /dev/hda3 sur /mnt/gentoo, 

donc quand tu enregistre, ca enregistre tes fichiers dans /dev/hda3, soit vers /etc/make.conf  ....

Je sais pas si tu as suivi ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## jobar

hum si j pense avoir compris..

donc si mon make.conf est bien renseigné dans  /etc/make.conf , ca devrait pas poser de probs de ce cote alors ??

d ou ca peut bien venir dans ces cas la .??.??

au secourssss   :Sad: (

----------

## kernelsensei

su tu as des flags 'agressifs' essaye avec des Cflags plus soft :

-O -pipe devrait etre bon

----------

## jobar

re tlm,

bon tjs le meme mesg d erreur apres un emerge xfce4 ://

voila mon /etc/make.conf, peut etre du a ca :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O -pipe -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium3"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

voila y a t i l quelque chose ki vas pas ou avez vs une autre soluce ?? commence a desesperer la ;;///

merci d avance de votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## jobar

up !

une ptite aide please  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## NicolasD

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O -pipe -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium3" 
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
> ...

 

Tu as configuré deux types de processeurs

donc ton CFLAGS donne :

```
CFLAGS="-O -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium3
```

Voili voila, 'faut voir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jobar

merci quand meme mais j ai tjs ce msg au moment de faire emerge xfce4 !  :Sad:  :

```

creating libpango-ot.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpango-ot.la && ln -s ../libpango-ot.la libpango-ot.la)

/bin/sh ../ ../libtool --mode=link gcc  -O -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium3 -Wall -o ottest ottest.o disasm.o libpango-ot.la -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz

libtool : link : connot find the librairy 'var/tmp/portage/freetype-2.1.5-r1/image//usr/lib/libfreetype.la' 

make [4] : ***[ottest] error 1 

make [4] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage//pango-1.4-0/work/pango-1.4.0/pango'/apentype' 

make [3] : *** all recursives error 1 

make [3] : leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage/pango-1.4.0/work/pango-1.4.0' 

.... 

ERROR : x11-libs/pango-1.4.0 faildes 

function gnome2_src_compile, line 39, exitcode 2 

compile failure 
```

voila mon /etc/make.conf :

```

CFLAGS="-O -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium3" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

MAKEOPTS="-j2" 

```

quelqu un aurait il une idee ??

merci d avance

----------

## kernelsensei

meme probleme ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41116

et là : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49246

Solution :

[...]look at the contents /usr/lib/libfontconfig.la.  I think it points to /var/tmp/.../libfreetype.la, which is a mistake.

en gros dans libfontconfig.la ya un path qui est pas bon .. je viens d'editer mon libfontconfig.la, et a priori c'est bon pour moi :

```

# libfontconfig.la - a libtool library file

# Generated by ltmain.sh - GNU libtool 1.5 (1.1220 2003/04/05 19:32:58)

#

# Please DO NOT delete this file!

# It is necessary for linking the library.

                                                                                            

# The name that we can dlopen(3).

dlname='libfontconfig.so.1'

                                                                                            

# Names of this library.

library_names='libfontconfig.so.1.0.4 libfontconfig.so.1 libfontconfig.so'

                                                                                            

# The name of the static archive.

old_library='libfontconfig.a'

                                                                                            

# Libraries that this one depends upon.

dependency_libs=' /usr/lib/libfreetype.la -lz /usr/lib/libexpat.la'

                                                                                            

# Version information for libfontconfig.

current=1

age=0

revision=4

                                                                                            

# Is this an already installed library?

installed=yes

                                                                                            

# Should we warn about portability when linking against -modules?

shouldnotlink=no

                                                                                            

# Files to dlopen/dlpreopen

dlopen=''

dlpreopen=''

                                                                                            

# Directory that this library needs to be installed in:

libdir='/usr/lib'

```

----------

## jobar

merci bcp kernel_sensei ca a bien emerger xfce j y croyais plus ! 

bon, et sinon et quelles commandes effectuer pour rebooter sur XFCE a par celles la : 

# env-update && source /etc/profile 

et puis comment editer le fichier rc.conf... ?

wala merci d votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## NicolasD

Comment éditer rc.conf ?

En tant que root :

```
# nano /etc/make.conf
```

Tout simplement...

----------

## jobar

euh..oui. merci nicolas du 95 :=).

ce que je voulais savoir c etait qu est ce qui fallait modifier dans rc.conf et les commandes a effectuer pour arriver direct sur xfce lors du reboot.

j ai bien modifie mon rc.conf  avec  XSESSION="xfce" et DISPLAYMANAGER="xfce" ..

mais ca reboot tjs en console  :Sad: 

wala merci d avance de votre aide :  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

tu ne peux pas démarrer direct xfce. Il faut passer par un login manager comme kdm, gdm, entrance (quoiqu'il a des problemes avec xfce), xdm pour ne citer que les principaux.

Tu choisis le tien en mettant la bonne valeur dans rc.conf (DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" par exemple)

Pour kdm, il faut emerger kdebase, gdm a un ebuild a lui tout seul, et xdm est installé avec X

ensuite : XSESSION="XFCE-4"

rc-update add xdm default (quel que soit le login manager que tu as choisit)

----------

## jobar

re,

bon, (je rappelle que je suis sous xorg)

j ai bien effectué les manips indiquees, dans DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

et XSESSION="XFCE-4" ...

je reboot hop j arrive sur une fenettre xfree86  :Shocked:   pour me logguer, puis  sur une fenetre "session menu" blanche marquee dedans : "choose session list  wid get", 

j essaie de clique dessus ca revient a la fenetre xfree86, je clique sur la case default/fail safe ca me met le fond grisé et j peux rien faire.. ://

erf qu est ce qui s passe !!!!????!  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

wef, les joies de xdm  :Smile: ))

Franchement, je te conseille plutot kdm ou gdm, cc'est beaucoup plus pratique et configurable. XDM, ca m'a toujours semblé très chiant a configurer...

----------

## jobar

erf thx sensei, et donc comment utiliser gdm par exemple??

juste remplacer dans rc.conf et c est bon??

edit : puti* ca m rend dingue la, au reboot ue peux meme pu me loguuer en console j arrive direct sur la fenetre xfree86 ! ! ! !! 

comment faire pour repasser en console please !???

----------

## ghoti

Ben faudrait savoir ce que tu veux !  :Laughing: 

 *jobar wrote:*   

> qu est ce qui fallait modifier dans rc.conf et les commandes a effectuer pour arriver direct sur xfce lors du reboot. 

  *jobar wrote:*   

> puti* ca m rend dingue la, au reboot ue peux meme pu me loguuer en console j arrive direct sur la fenetre xfree86 ! ! ! !! 

 

- Si tu veux booter directement en mode graphique, tu dois rajouter xdm dans le runlevel "default".

Attention : ici "xdm" est le nom générique du script gentoo : c'est toujours ce nom qu'il faut utiliser mais le gestionnaire de session réel (xdm, kdm, gdm, ...) est à indiquer dans rc.conf comme dit plus haut.

- Si tu veux booter sur une console, alors enlève simplement "xdm" du runlevel "default". Pour lancer une session X, tape alors "startx" à partir de la console.

----------

## jobar

ghoti, xdm ne semble pas fonctionner genial , enfin justement je trouve  ca pas  bon d arriver sur la fenetre xfree 86 la et apres ca fait pu rien :///

donc quoi choisir deja ? xdm ou kdm ?

 *Quote:*   

> - Si tu veux booter directement en mode graphique, tu dois rajouter xdm dans le runlevel "default". 
> 
> Attention : ici "xdm" est le nom générique du script gentoo : c'est toujours ce nom qu'il faut utiliser mais le gestionnaire de session réel (xdm, kdm, gdm, ...) est à indiquer dans rc.conf comme dit plus haut. 

 

- comment faire pour rajouter  xdm dans le runlevel "default ?  :Shocked:   ( j ai pas trouve la rep :/)

- et donc apres dans mon rc.conf je dois avoir DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 

et XSESSION="XFCE-4" ... ? non ?

merci de m eclairer  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

rc-update add xdm default

----------

## jobar

ok merci c est bien ce qui me semblait en parcourant les post et donc j viens d le faire , j ai deja fais cette commande cette aprem donc il me dit que c est deja install normal.

donc quoi faire ??

mon rc.conf avec DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 

et XSESSION="XFCE-4"  est t il correct?

y a t il autre chose a faire pour arriver sur xfce direct ??

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

> mon rc.conf avec DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 
> 
> et XSESSION="XFCE-4"  est t il correct?

 

En effet, ça devrait aller !

Je viens à l'instant de réemerge xfce4 et j'ai une nouvelle entrée dans /etc/X11/Sessions, intitulée XFce4 en plus de l'ancien XFCE-4.

Chez moi, les 2 fonctionnent pareil mais si tu as encore des problèmes, essaie peut-être :

 *Quote:*   

> XSESSION=XFce4

 

(Remarque que je n'ai pas de guillemets mais je ne sais pas si leur présence change quelque-chose)

Tant que j'y étais, j'ai un peu joué avec xdm et kdm et je ne peux que confirmer les avis qui précèdent : kdm est nettement plus agréable.

Entre autres, il permet de choisir le type de session à la volée : choisir kde ou fluxbox au lieu de xfce par exemple (il faut qu'ils soient installés bien sûr ! )

[EDIT]

J'oubliais : tu peux toujours repasser en mode texte avec <CTRL><ALT> et une des touches F1 à F6 ...

----------

## jobar

hum merci d votre aide,

j ai tente un ls /etc/X11/, je ne vois pas de Xsession, un nano /etc/X11/Sessions me donne un fichier vide ..

/etc/X11/Sessions represente un fichier , un rep??

bref je n ai pas trouve de xfce4  :Sad: 

j ai bien mis XSESSION=XFce4 dans le rc.conf, mais je retombe sur la meme fenetre tte vilaine xfree86  :Sad: 

je ne sais que faire.. :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

> j ai tente un ls /etc/X11/, je ne vois pas de Xsession, un nano /etc/X11/Sessions me donne un fichier vide ..

 

Cha ch'est bijarre  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls /etc/X11/
> 
> app-defaults chooser.sh dm fs gdm gtk lbxproxy mwm
> 
> proxymngr rstart serverconfig Sessions
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# qpkg -f /etc/X11/Sessions
> 
> kde-base/kdebase *
> 
> x11-base/xfree *
> ...

 

A première vue, c'est xfree lui-même qui devrait installer ce répertoire !

D'ailleurs, c'est confirmé par :

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# grep Sessions /var/db/pkg/x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6/CONTENTS
> 
> dir /etc/X11/Sessions
> 
> obj /etc/X11/Sessions/Xsession a0ce0f1c8a5771a1194f5895211a3f66 1081192339

 

----------

## jobar

re ,

bon en faisant un ls /etc/X11/ , jo btiens bien un rep Sessions,

et en faisant un ls /etc/X11/Sessions , j obtiens , juste : Xsession

voila avez vous une idee ??  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: ([/code]

----------

## jobar

up  :Sad: 

----------

## jobar

decidement...un ptit effort la   :Wink:   :

je rappelle que je suis sous xorg, dans mon rc.conf j ai bien mis :

 *Quote:*   

> XSESSION=XFce4
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 
> 
> 

 

et donc en redemarrant, j arrive sur une fenetre grise "xfree86" pour se logger et apres ca plante ca n a aucun effet. :/

quand je fais un ls /etc/X11/, j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> Sessions

 

quand je fais un /etc/X11/Sessions, j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> Xsession 
> 
> 

 

wala je suis really desesperé et ne sais que faire, si quelqu un pourrait donner un ptit coup de  main ce serait simpa;

merci d'avance de votre aide  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## jobar

s il vs plait faites encore un ti geste, ce serait vraiment simpa   :Wink:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

gomen  :Sad: 

moi pas utiliser xdm !

----------

## jobar

ok,

donc j ai essaye d emrger kdm, et hop presque a la fin msg d  erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source unpacked
> 
> creating cache ./config.cache
> 
> cheking for a  bsd compatible install.../bin/install -c
> ...

 

erf voila :/

desolé mais encore une fois avez vous une idée de ce qui pose probleme?? (a chaque manip que j effectue je me prends un msg d erreur j en peux plu quoi   :Embarassed:  )

merci de votre aide

----------

## kernelsensei

peut etre une erreur dans la date ?

tapes 'date' et regarde si ca colle !

----------

## jobar

erf autant pour moi !  :Sad:  :Sad: 

j viens d me rendre compte que ma pile du  bios est morte ! !c est pas kool du tout ca ://

bon je suis donc en train de faire un emerge kdebase la, et ca va faire bientot 1h k y tourne...?? normal ca ou bien???

(ma machine : PIII coppermine, 512 mo )

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, j'ai jamais emerge KDE mais des amis l'ont fait et sur une machine de type AthlonXP 1500+ tu comptes pas loin d'une petite journée je crois !

donc pour kdebase ouais ca peut prendre son temps !

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

> ebon je suis donc en train de faire un emerge kdebase la, et ca va faire bientot 1h k y tourne...?? normal ca ou bien???
> 
> (ma machine : PIII coppermine, 512 mo )

 

Tu en as encore pour un bout de temps ...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> bigben linux # splat kdebase
> 
> * kde-base/kdebase-3.2.1
> 
>         Emerged at: lun mar 29 07:13:06 2004
> ...

 

----------

## jobar

rahhhhhh ! ! ! ! ! 

re tlm ! 

bon ce matin juste avt de partir au taf hop je fais un emerge kdebase, je reviens ya 10 min et pff ! ! msg d erreur ! pour  changer ! ! :

 *Quote:*   

> make[2] : ***[kio_0help.la] error1
> 
> make [2] : leaving directory  '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1/kdoctools'
> 
> make [1] *** [all-recursive] error 1
> ...

 

grrrr bon que faut il emerger ou quel fichier faut il modifier une fois de plus s il vous plait..je deviens dingue la !   :Shocked: 

c est pas possible je suis le seul a galerer autant pour avoir des fenetres sur ma gentoo...bah non quand meme.. :Sad:  :Sad:  rah petage de plomb !   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

merci de votre patience et de votre aide

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   make[2] : ***[kio_0help.la] error1
> 
> make [2] : leaving directory  '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1/kdoctools'
> 
> make [1] *** [all-recursive] error 1
> ...

 

Pas suffisant pour répondre : l'explication de l'erreur doit se trouver dans les 10 ou 20 lignes qui précèdent ...

----------

## jobar

desolé :/, je mets les lignes restantes :

```
./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmenobs.o)(text+0x51) : first defined here /usr/lib/libjpeg.a (jmenobs.o)(text+0x76) : in function 'jpeg_mem_init' :

multiple definition of "jpeg_mem_init"

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmenobs.o)(text+0x51) : first defined here /usr/lib/libjpeg.a (jmenobs.o)(text+0x7c) : in function 'jpeg_mem_term' :

multiple definition of "jpeg_mem_term"

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmenobs.o)(text+0x7c) : first defined here collect2 : ld returned 1 exit status

make[2] : ***[kio_0help.la] error1 

make [2] : leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1/kdoctools' 

make [1] *** [all-recursive] error 1 

make [1] leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1 

make : ***[all] error 2

```

voila j espere que ca suffira, merci de votre aide

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

> desolé :/, je mets les lignes restantes :

 

Aïe, ben là, c'est moi qui suis désolé : l'erreur primaire doit se situer encore bien plus haut !  :Sad: 

Ca arrive avec les compils très compliquées  :Sad: 

Il faudrait que tu trouves une ligne du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1/kdoctools' 

 

Ensuite tu vérifies dans les quelques lignes qui précèdent s'il n'y a pas déjà des indices d'erreur.

- Si oui, remonter encore, jusqu'à l'"entering" qui précède.

- Si non, examiner en descendand, jusqu'à trouver le premier message d'erreur...

Pour t'aider, tu peux sauvegarder l'output dans un fichier en faisant :

emerge kdelibs > ton_fichier

Difficile à expliquer comme ça, mais je ne vois pas d'autre solution "simple"  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Je crois qu'on est plus dans XFCE là ... renomme le thread pour que ca colle avec le probleme actuel, comme ca les amateurs de KDE qui n'y connaissent rien a XFCE viendront jetter un coup de zyeux !

----------

## jobar

erf comment remonter dans les lignes qui n apparraissant pas dans ces cas la :/

je suis sous : root@tux jobar # la, 

merci dvot aide:/

----------

## kernelsensei

si t'as en console vc/, SANS switcher de console (sinon c'est foutu), fait Maj + PageUP

----------

## ghoti

Oui, c'est surtout pour ça que je parlais d'envoyer l'output dans un fichier ...

Il devrait d'ailleurs y avoir moyen de relancer la compil à partir des sources déjà installées dans /var.

Pour simplifier, tu fais :

cd /var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-3.2.2  (à adapter en fonction de la version exacte !)

make > ~/output_compil

Ca devrait aller assez vite car tout ce qui a déjà été compilé sera sauté.

Tu pourras alors examiner à loisir le fichier   ~/output_compil !  :Smile: 

----------

## jobar

re tlm,

bon me voila sous xfce, seulement je suis en 800*600 et le bureau est decalé de 5 cm  vers la gauche !  :Sad: 

dans mon xorg.conf j ai bien mis par defaut depth 24, en 1024*768, rien n y fait  :Sad: 

comment faire pour passer en 1024*768, et aussi paramtrer l'etirement de l ecran ??

merci d votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## jobar

up

----------

## theturtle123

renomme ton post en [XFCE].... (non résolu) pour respecter la convention et les gens regarderont de plus près...

tu n'auras pas besoin de faire "up" comme ça

parceque 

c'est MAL

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

